# maryland deathfest



## smellsea (May 6, 2010)

26, 27, and 28. at the sonar in b-more. i'm psyched.


----------



## menu (May 6, 2010)

damn it!!!


----------



## RoboIsGod (May 6, 2010)

illl beeee therrrrrr


----------



## smellsea (May 6, 2010)

i'm torn in between fang and wolf brigade on saturday or eyehategod and magrudergrind on sunday. fuckers.


----------



## menu (May 7, 2010)

I would say fang and then magrudergrind. but thats cause Ive seen the other two


----------



## hooch (May 10, 2010)

i'm broke but if I do go it'll only be the first day. god damnit.


----------



## carlyameliabelle (May 15, 2010)

last year was lots of fun i wish i could be there


----------



## youknewtherisk (May 17, 2010)

i will be there.. driving all the way from iowa


----------



## CooperBoo (May 18, 2010)

i need to find the best train route from nashville tn, if anyone could help me out with that?


----------

